# This is not a dating site lol



## Rjratfink (Jun 6, 2018)

Just delete my drunkenness haha


----------



## Rjratfink (Jun 6, 2018)

On a side note, if you drive something that can haul my camper anywhere let's go.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

ok so you recognize that this is not a dating site but you wanted to post a personal ad anyway? so whats the end game here? you think somebody will laugh at you feeling lonely or feel bad for you?

its awfully nice of you to let any potential person know if they have a vehicle they can also haul yer ass along too.


----------



## Rjratfink (Jun 6, 2018)

I must apologize... For I am drunk.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

i dont care how drunk you are. you clearly are sober enough to know what you posted doesnt belong here because you made a joke about it in the title. so please, enlighten me as to what you expected to get from this post?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am almost certain this kind of post does not belong here but read it anyway you might laugh at my loneliness haha. So I left the shity town I was living in and I'm damn glad that I did. I had a little bit of fun on the road with a girl I was dating. She decided to rob me with the guy that she had left me for they took a lot but I'm good now. I'm in St Clairsville Ohio living in a camper. It still needs a lot of work but I'm getting it there. I have property to put the camper on in the middle of nowhere. I have a job 3 tenths of a mile away from that said property. I get paid cash under the table. I'm a diesel mechanic I make $100 a day weather that days 8 hours long or 16 hours long. I love it. I can go fishing whenever I want I can shoot my guns whenever I want. I can work on anything outside of work whenever I want. I can basically get anywhere I'm trying to go buy four-wheeler or side by side. Found a badass dive bar that has bands twice a month in walking distance in the middle of nowhere mind you which is flipping awesome. BUT.... I am lonely as hell. I'm freaking awful at trying to date around to find somebody. A buddy that I had made tried to set me up with somebody and that failed LOL if you would like to settle down in the middle of nowhere well by God get to know me hahaha....

thats not what the edit button is for @Rjratfink . you posted this and wasted everyone who read its time. the very least you could do is explain that even after knowing what you were posting doesnt belong here why you chose to post it anyway. stp is not a dating website. that part you got right. but im still not sure what you expected out of a post like this.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

take accountability for yer actions. if you are so drunk maybe next time you wont post something that you know has no place on stp.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 6, 2018)

if you've got this property and a decent situation, the camper the bar with the shows the job the fishing - you may wanna offer a couch instead and be forthcoming that you are seeking a romantic engagement as well...this would be more like...correctly structured.. so you would more effectively communicate and thereby may have some success as well you wouldn't be pissing off any moderators, in my opinion 

my 2 cents i wanted to toss in after stumbling across this, nothing more


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> if you've got this property and a decent situation, the camper the bar with the shows the job the fishing - you may wanna offer a couch instead and be forthcoming that you are seeking a romantic engagement as well...this would be more like...correctly structured.. so you would more effectively communicate and thereby may have some success as well you wouldn't be pissing off any moderators, in my opinion
> 
> my 2 cents i wanted to toss in after stumbling across this, nothing more



saying something like "couch offered lonely dude looking for a partner to be on this couch" would come off just as creepy. even more so since its flat out saying that this person is looking for "romantic engagement". this is not a dating website or a place to troll for ass. its just not. these kind of posts are not ok and i dont think im the only mod who feels the same way about this influx of this kind of shit lately.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 6, 2018)

mm yeah, i was trying the empathetic route for whatever reason - but i can appreciate the way you put that. cheers


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 6, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> mm yeah, i was trying the empathetic route for whatever reason - but i can appreciate the way you put that. cheers



im kinda past the empathetic route when it comes to people trying to get laid with posts like these. it doesnt do it for me anymore and its time it stopped here.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 6, 2018)

i do agree overall - i dont think @Rjratfink was/is merely trying to get laid - more looking for a new girlfriend but yes in both contexts it is clearly not a site feature. I can understand your frustration


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 6, 2018)

Rjratfink said:


> On a side note, if you drive something that can haul my camper anywhere let's go.


scrub


----------



## PixieBabe (Jul 20, 2018)

FYI you weren't robbed and you were being a drunk shit head so fuck off


----------

